# Shea 50 in liquid soap



## Complexions (Oct 15, 2018)

Has anyone here tried adding Shea 50 to their liquid soap after dilution?  I just happened to notice WSP carries it.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 16, 2018)

Is it an emulsifier? I don't know what Shea 50 is nor what the benefits of adding it after dilution would bring to the soap. If' it's an oil it seems like it would just float on top of the dilution and cause oil slicks. I just don't know, not knowing what it is.


----------



## Complexions (Oct 17, 2018)

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/shea-50.aspx
This is the description.


----------



## amd (Oct 18, 2018)

I'm not an expert, but looking at the recipes for that ingredient, it looks like it can be added to shampoo or cream soap bases as an additive, or as a replacement for PS80 in bath bombs etc. so I don't see why you wouldn't be able to try it. In the questions section it says that it will help prevent mica rings in bath tubs - which to me is implying that the oil [will bind with mica] will bind with water - which is what you want to do in liquid soap, right?


----------



## Complexions (Oct 20, 2018)

Right.  Basically I saw that it's a new product that can add the benefits of shea to water based products.  Could be a nice addition to liquid soaps, especially for those who wash their hands frequently.  I ordered a bottle, figured what the heck, it could be great, or it could ruin soap, wont know till I try!


----------

